# greek-turkish,turkish-greek online dictionary



## painkiller735

Does anybody know a link about *greek-turkish and turkish-greek online dictionary*?I tried to search from google,but i couldn't find.And i need it so much.


----------



## ireney

I don't know if  is is any good since I don't speak Turkish (apart from the words we have in common)

http://www.dicts.info/2/greek-turkish.php


----------



## ukuca

Ireney, I ran an eye over the link and it seems no useful. There aren't much words tht's a very small one.


----------



## painkiller735

ukuca said:
			
		

> Ireney, I ran an eye over the link and it seems no useful. There aren't much words tht's a very small one.


Hmm maybe you are right.I searched too but i couldn't find the one i want.


----------



## ukuca

Selam, Türkçe online bir sözlük bulmak pek yararlı gözükmüyor. Sözlükler ya çok yetersiz ya da kapsamları dar. Ben İspanyolca ve Fransızca için Ultralingua adında bir programı ve Babylon'u birlikte kullanıyorum ve oldukça verim alıyorum. İki sözlük de oldukça iyi. Örneğin İngilizce karşılığını bularak onu aynı veya diğer sözlükte aratıyorum.  
Babylon'un sitesinden Yunanca-İngilizce ve Yunanca-Diğer diller ve İngilizce-Türkçe veya Türkçe-İngilizce (veya FR-TR, TR-FR) sözlüklerine ulaşabilirsin. (Bu sözlükler de gayet iyi, ben Mustafa Yıldız'ın ve Saja'nınkileri tavsiye edebilirim.) Umarım işne yarar Kolay gelsin


----------



## ireney

http://www.logosdictionary.com/pls/..._name=&u_password=&u_code=4395&code_language=

This seems a bit complicated but I checked one word (news) and it seemed ok.

This I think is from Thrace so it _should_ be good but again I don't know
http://www.lexicool.com/dlink.asp?ID=0FS2EY53467&L1=14&L2=32

This one I didn't check
http://www.lexicool.com/dlink.asp?ID=0YG3QS23090&L1=14&L2=32


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:
			
		

> Selam, Türkçe online bir sözlük bulmak pek yararlı gözükmüyor. Sözlükler ya çok yetersiz ya da kapsamları dar. Ben İspanyolca ve Fransızca için Ultralingua adında bir programı ve Babylon'u birlikte kullanıyorum ve oldukça verim alıyorum. İki sözlük de oldukça iyi. Örneğin İngilizce karşılığını bularak onu aynı veya diğer sözlükte aratıyorum.
> Babylon'un sitesinden Yunanca-İngilizce ve Yunanca-Diğer diller ve İngilizce-Türkçe veya Türkçe-İngilizce (veya FR-TR, TR-FR) sözlüklerine ulaşabilirsin. (Bu sözlükler de gayet iyi, ben Mustafa Yıldız'ın ve Saja'nınkileri tavsiye edebilirim.) Umarım işne yarar Kolay gelsin



ukuca, forumdaki Türkleri bir araya getirmek için sade Türkçe konuşulacak bir konu açalım mı, ne dersin? Türkçe hakında, Türkçe konuşabiliriz. Foruma henüz yeni katıldığım için sen benden daha iyi biliyorsundur buradaki sistemin nasıl yürüdüğünü.


----------



## ukuca

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> ukuca, forumdaki Türkleri bir araya getirmek için sade Türkçe konuşulacak bir konu açalım mı, ne dersin? Türkçe hakında, Türkçe konuşabiliriz. Foruma henüz yeni katıldığım için sen benden daha iyi biliyorsundur buradaki sistemin nasıl yürüdüğünü.


 
Selam Chazzwozzwer, bu konuda daha önce de bazı girişimler olmuştu ancak sanırım yürümedi. Ben daha çok yabancı diller konusunda yardım almak ve yardımcı olmak, fikrimi söylemek için bu forumu kullanıyorum, galiba herkes de benim gibi düşünüyor. Ancak tabii ki merak ettiğimiz konularda ister dille ilgili olsun ister kültürel konu açabiliriz.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Subforum değildi demek istediğim, bir thread'den bahsediyorum.  Cultural Discussions bölümü için  Multilingual yazıyor. "Türkçe hakkında" diye bir başlık açıp orada Türk dili hakkında konuşamaz mıyız? Hatta belki Türkçe ile ilgi duyan yabancılarda katılmak ister. Sanırım bu kural dışı bir hareket olmaz. Ne dersin?


----------



## ukuca

Tabii ki olmaz, zaten sadece moderatörler subforum açabiliyorlar bildiğim kadarıyla, bence gayet iyi olur 

ps: Bu arada, thread dışına çıktık


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Ah, evet. Mesajları silerler zaten.  O bölümde bir konu açacağım Türkçe grameriyle ilgili, onun dışında bir şey olursa sana PM atarım. Teşekkürler.


----------



## painkiller735

Kesinlikle açalımBen varım!


----------

